# QSI Volume Control



## Truthman (Dec 13, 2008)

Hi All,

My two Aristo GP40's now have their own QSI voices. Just curious how I control the volume? Is there a magic wand or something?

Thanks


Nate


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

There are two ways. One is to install the reed switch it comes with, and use a magnet to trigger the reed switch. The reed switch just plugs into the board and then you can mount it inside the shell somewhere where a magnet can trigger the reed switch. Just wave the magnet back and forth where the reed switch is. Any magnet will do.

The other way is using DCC. What are you using to control the locos?


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

*The best way i have found is to use the quantom engineer for this and other programing tasks, it 39.99 and looks like a little control panel, and it is very cool for doing all sorts of control ajustments when you dont run under dcc







*


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Nate, the "manual" you get with the QSI usually has the procedure. If you are going to get more into the QSI, I suggest you download one of the manuals. There are 2 manuals, they are both on the QSI site, one is for "analog" operation on DC, and the other is for DCC. They will be listed for the HO version, but the G scale one works exactly the same. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

If your running just on DC then the best way to do it is as Nick suggested. Just remember when you go to 0 track power the units shut off. You can buy a super cap to make them run for a short time without power. Later RJD


----------

